# How many people got grant even after visa delay email 489/190 visa



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi please update how many got grants after visa delay email.


-----------------------------------------------------

Occupation Cook | Onshore | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5275.html#post3524418
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...low-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-55.html

I think it's 7 people including Hedy got her grant today.


----------



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

tuba said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5275.html#post3524418
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...low-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-55.html
> 
> I think it's 7 people including Hedy got her grant today.


Thanks for reply, I received email from co which says about delay, does that mean papers i have submitted are complete.


----------

